# Escrevente Autor



## ericagmdw

Hola! ¿alguién puede decirme que es un Escrevente Autor? y ¿a qué corresponde en español?


----------



## amistad2008

ericagmdw said:


> Hola! ¿alguién puede decirme que es un Escrevente Autor? y ¿a qué corresponde en español?


 
Creo que escrevente es escribano en español y autor es autor, pero no sabría decirte si "Escribano Autor" es algo utilizado en español. 

Espero que otros ayuden, pues yo no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

A mí me suena, y sólo es conjetura, al muy despectivo término 'negro': un redactor al servicio de un autor, como, dicen, tenía Dumas padre.

Saludos,
PBZ.


----------



## Mangato

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> A mí me suena, y sólo es conjetura, al muy despectivo término 'negro': un redactor al servicio de un autor, como, dicen, tenía Dumas padre.
> 
> Saludos,
> PBZ.


 
Si es eso mismo. Escritores de éxito y pocos escrúpulos contratan a redactores para que, aproximándose a su estilo les hagan el trabajo, mientras ellos se dedican a la autopromoción. No hay que remontarse a Dumas. En la actualidad son conocidos como "negros" y hay más de lo que parece.


----------



## Carfer

É bem possível que seja o que dizem, porque os dicionários registam _escrevente_ como aquele que escreve o que outrem lhe dita, embora seja palavra de uso incomum. No entanto, já tenho encontrado o termo com o significado estricto de _'quem escreve_', seja a prosa sua ou não, e, associado por vezes a alguma ironia ou mofa. Talvez fosse melhor verificar o contexto.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Ciertamente convendría tener más contexto, pues la pregunta incluso podría tratarse -aunque no lo creo- de la distinción que Barthes hace entre escritor y escrevente en _O grau zero da escrita_.

Mangato, es cierto, no hay que remontarse a Dumas, pero es mejor no levantar polémicas sobre quién tiene 'negros' (escreventes autores); nunca se sabe quién puede leer este hilo


----------



## Tomby

"_Se estima que el 45% de las nuevas novelas publicadas anualmente son el producto de escritores fantasma, o negros literarios..._"
Melhor entrar no link.
TT


----------



## coolbrowne

De acuerdo. Falta contexto. 


Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Ciertamente convendría tener más contexto...


Al demás, al menos en Brasil, "escrevente" es el nombre de un cargo específico: persona que escribe documentos oficiales. En general trabajan para la policía o para un notario ("tabelião"). Es casi lo mismo que "escrivão". La diferencia es jerárquica.


----------



## ericagmdw

Hola! ante todo GRACIAS!!  a todos los que colaboran respondiendo a mi duda, paso a aclarar el contexto, la frase está en una partida de nacimiento y simplemente da el nombre de la persona y aclara que es _escrevente autor._


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Siendo así, me parece que el _escrevente autor_ sería quien redactó la partida, algo así como el secretario del registro civil. No obstante, es mejor esperar a los nativos, porque es muy probable que yo esté diciendo una tontería.
Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## mexiko

En el apostille de un acta de nacimiento, al final se encuentra una firma y abajo el nombre de la persona que firma  "persona tal" *Esc.Aut*
En google se encuentra que esta persona es *escrevente autorizado.*

¿Alquien sabe a qué corresponde esto en español en México?

De antemano gracias


----------



## Mangato

En este caso se refiere al *funcionario responsable* que expide el acta de nacimiento, que por supuesto estará autorizado para hacerlo.


----------



## mexiko

Gracias Mangato


----------



## Amarello

ericagmdw said:


> Hola! ante todo GRACIAS!! a todos los que colaboran respondiendo a mi duda, paso a aclarar el contexto, la frase está en una partida de nacimiento y simplemente da el nombre de la persona y aclara que es _escrevente autor._


 

Hola Erica:

Me parece que se refieren al Escrevente Autorizado. Este cargo casi siempre figura en las partidas de nacimiento y matrimonio. La traducción podría ser Asistente Notarial Autorizado.

Saludos,

Amarello


----------

